# muscle pull/golf workout



## hst151975 (Oct 18, 2006)

I pulled a muscle recently and someone told me that I should "warm up" before I play to loosten the muscles. I was just wondering how many of you stretch or warm up before you play and if you do any exercises specifically for your golf game?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

hst151975 said:


> I pulled a muscle recently and someone told me that I should "warm up" before I play to loosten the muscles. I was just wondering how many of you stretch or warm up before you play and if you do any exercises specifically for your golf game?


I try to hit some balls before every round at my course. It is nice to have a range to warm up on. I start off with a gap wedge, then 7 iron, 5 iron and finally my driver. I might hit 20 balls in total but at least I have hit some.

Now if the course has no range I will swing 2 irons at the same time. I do it with one arm first, then the other. Finally with both, making full swings. Do some bends at the waist etc to loosen up. 

Take it easy on the first few full swings. I take an extra club and swing a little easier until I get loose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Capn Ramius (Oct 16, 2006)

Link

If you can't get to this website, do a search for 'golf stretch', and you should find numerous results.


----------



## JoeyK (Oct 18, 2006)

hst151975 said:


> I pulled a muscle recently and someone told me that I should "warm up" before I play to loosten the muscles. I was just wondering how many of you stretch or warm up before you play and if you do any exercises specifically for your golf game?


hst151975:

I agree with some of the previous posts. Sometimes, however, I get to the course and I have no time to hit balls. Or they don't have a range. 

Recently I got a product that lets me warm up a home. I usually pull the car out of the garage and take a few swings with my XLR8R. If you haven't seen it, it looks like a golf club and you pound it into a velcro stand. I think it was like $100 or something. Good also for working out in the winter.

Here is some info on it. I don't think this site sells it, though. This looks like just info about it. You can probably search around and find it. 

Anyway...hope it helps.

Joey


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought a $60 thick matt you find at the driving range in Golfsmith. I put it on my garage floor and use my clubs in full swings. In the spring/summer I also have a net (from GS) and use real balls in my backyard.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I always stretch my back, shoulders and legs before I take my first swing, then swing with my 7I and 8I together, gradually stretching out the swing till it's about 3/4. Then I just use a single club to make some full swings just prior to teeing off. I don't usually hit the range before a round, although I do like to spend 15 or 20 minutes on the chipping green to help groove my timing and feel, as well as a couple of minutes on the putting green.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I always stretch my back, shoulders and legs before I take my first swing...



I do this all the time as well. It'll save your arms, bag and legs in the long run as well. Then I'll hit the range prior to teeing off for the day.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I warm up by doing a few little practise swings and then go onto the range and just mini-swing with a sand iron gradually building up my swing then i switch to a 6 iron hit about 20 shots go to the putting area for 15 minutes and step onto the tee.


----------

